# [RISOLTO] - Audio non si avvia dopo aggiornamento kernel

## lsegalla

Salve, dopo l'ultio aggiornamento del kernel non si avvia la mia interfaccia audio

Ottengo un messaggio d'errore appena entro in kde, vi lascio un link all'immagine

http://www.bernaparkhotel.it/uploads/linux/err_audio.jpg

ao chip triumph quan lot khe dung cu tap an ao so mi cong so ban buon quan ao cac loai do boi tre em do lot nu sieu mong khan ta so sinh cho be ban buon ban buon trang phuc ca mua kich

Accetto suggerimenti, links, guide da leggere..........Last edited by lsegalla on Fri May 03, 2013 3:10 pm; edited 4 times in total

----------

## djinnZ

dalla cara vecchia linea di comando lanci 

```
dmesg | less
```

digiti "/ALSA"+invio e vedi che errore riporta il kernel per incominciare.

un lspci per vedere la scheda audio che bestia è potrebbe essere un buon seguito, un cat /proc/asound/cards è opzionale, leggere la guida meglio.

a naso: cerca "alsa" e "blacklisted" sul forum  :Wink: 

----------

## Tigerwalk

 *lsegalla wrote:*   

> Salve, dopo l'ultio aggiornamento del kernel non si avvia la mia interfaccia audio
> 
> Ottengo un messaggio d'errore appena entro in kde, vi lascio un link all'immagine
> 
> http://www.bernaparkhotel.it/uploads/linux/err_audio.jpg
> ...

 

Anche a me è successo passando dal kernel 2.6.21 al 2.6.22.

La mia scheda è una Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller

Ho risolto con:

```
alsaconfig
```

dopo il riconoscimento della scheda:

```
alsamixer
```

per impostare i volumi ma si sentiva appena il suono, allora ho dato:

```
 lsof /dev/snd/*
```

che mi ha elencato tutti i programmi che usavano il suono, poi con

kill -9 xxxxx

ho killato i suddetti programmi

```
rmmod snd-hda-intel
```

per rimuovere il modulo attuale, a questo punto devi andare a questa pagina 

[EDIT]: questo link http://bulletproof.servebeer.com/alsa/configs/hda_intel_models

non è più funzionante e quindi aggiungo l'elenco dei moduli snd-hda-intel 

```
Module snd-hda-intel

  --------------------

    Module for Intel HD Audio (ICH6, ICH6M, ESB2, ICH7, ICH8),

      ATI SB450, SB600, RS600,

      VIA VT8251/VT8237A,

      SIS966, ULI M5461

    model   - force the model name

    position_fix - Fix DMA pointer (0 = auto, 1 = none, 2 = POSBUF, 3 = FIFO size)

    single_cmd  - Use single immediate commands to communicate with

      codecs (for debugging only)

    enable_msi   - Enable Message Signaled Interrupt (MSI) (default = off)

    This module supports one card and autoprobe.

    Each codec may have a model table for different configurations.

    If your machine isn't listed there, the default (usually minimal)

    configuration is set up.  You can pass "model=<name>" option to

    specify a certain model in such a case.  There are different

    models depending on the codec chip.

     Model name   Description

     ----------    -----------

   ALC880

     3stack   3-jack in back and a headphone out

     3stack-digout   3-jack in back, a HP out and a SPDIF out

     5stack   5-jack in back, 2-jack in front

     5stack-digout   5-jack in back, 2-jack in front, a SPDIF out

     6stack   6-jack in back, 2-jack in front

     6stack-digout   6-jack with a SPDIF out

     w810      3-jack

     z71v      3-jack (HP shared SPDIF)

     asus      3-jack (ASUS Mobo)

     asus-w1v   ASUS W1V

     asus-dig   ASUS with SPDIF out

     asus-dig2   ASUS with SPDIF out (using GPIO2)

     uniwill   3-jack

     fujitsu   Fujitsu Laptops (Pi1536)

     F1734      2-jack

     lg      LG laptop (m1 express dual)

     lg-lw      LG LW20/LW25 laptop

     tcl      TCL S700

     clevo      Clevo laptops (m520G, m665n)

     test      for testing/debugging purpose, almost all controls can be

         adjusted.  Appearing only when compiled with

         $CONFIG_SND_DEBUG=y

     auto      auto-config reading BIOS (default)

   ALC260

     hp      HP machines

     hp-3013   HP machines (3013-variant)

     fujitsu   Fujitsu S7020

     acer      Acer TravelMate

     basic      fixed pin assignment (old default model)

     auto      auto-config reading BIOS (default)

   ALC262

     fujitsu   Fujitsu Laptop

     hp-bpc   HP xw4400/6400/8400/9400 laptops

     hp-bpc-d7000   HP BPC D7000

     benq      Benq ED8

     hippo      Hippo (ATI) with jack detection, Sony UX-90s

     hippo_1   Hippo (Benq) with jack detection

     basic      fixed pin assignment w/o SPDIF

     auto      auto-config reading BIOS (default)

   ALC882/885

     3stack-dig   3-jack with SPDIF I/O

     6stack-dig   6-jack digital with SPDIF I/O

     arima      Arima W820Di1

     macpro   MacPro support

     auto      auto-config reading BIOS (default)

   ALC883/888

     3stack-dig   3-jack with SPDIF I/O

     6stack-dig   6-jack digital with SPDIF I/O

     3stack-6ch    3-jack 6-channel

     3stack-6ch-dig 3-jack 6-channel with SPDIF I/O

     6stack-dig-demo  6-jack digital for Intel demo board

     acer      Acer laptops (Travelmate 3012WTMi, Aspire 5600, etc)

     medion   Medion Laptops

     targa-dig   Targa/MSI

     targa-2ch-dig   Targs/MSI with 2-channel

     laptop-eapd   3-jack with SPDIF I/O and EAPD (Clevo M540JE, M550JE)

     auto      auto-config reading BIOS (default)

   ALC861/660

     3stack   3-jack

     3stack-dig   3-jack with SPDIF I/O

     6stack-dig   6-jack with SPDIF I/O

     3stack-660   3-jack (for ALC660)

     uniwill-m31   Uniwill M31 laptop

     toshiba   Toshiba laptop support

     asus      Asus laptop support

     asus-laptop   ASUS F2/F3 laptops

     auto      auto-config reading BIOS (default)

   ALC861VD/660VD

     3stack   3-jack

     3stack-dig   3-jack with SPDIF OUT

     6stack-dig   6-jack with SPDIF OUT

     3stack-660   3-jack (for ALC660VD)

     auto      auto-config reading BIOS (default)

   CMI9880

     minimal   3-jack in back

     min_fp   3-jack in back, 2-jack in front

     full      6-jack in back, 2-jack in front

     full_dig   6-jack in back, 2-jack in front, SPDIF I/O

     allout   5-jack in back, 2-jack in front, SPDIF out

     auto      auto-config reading BIOS (default)

   AD1981

     basic      3-jack (default)

     hp      HP nx6320

     thinkpad   Lenovo Thinkpad T60/X60/Z60

   AD1986A

     6stack   6-jack, separate surrounds (default)

     3stack   3-stack, shared surrounds

     laptop   2-channel only (FSC V2060, Samsung M50)

     laptop-eapd   2-channel with EAPD (Samsung R65, ASUS A6J)

     ultra      2-channel with EAPD (Samsung Ultra tablet PC)

   AD1988

     6stack   6-jack

     6stack-dig   ditto with SPDIF

     3stack   3-jack

     3stack-dig   ditto with SPDIF

     laptop   3-jack with hp-jack automute

     laptop-dig   ditto with SPDIF

     auto      auto-config reading BIOS (default)

   

   Conexant 5045

     laptop   Laptop config 

     test      for testing/debugging purpose, almost all controls

         can be adjusted.  Appearing only when compiled with

         $CONFIG_SND_DEBUG=y

   Conexant 5047

     laptop   Basic Laptop config 

     laptop-hp   Laptop config for some HP models (subdevice 30A5)

     laptop-eapd   Laptop config with EAPD support

     test      for testing/debugging purpose, almost all controls

         can be adjusted.  Appearing only when compiled with

         $CONFIG_SND_DEBUG=y

   STAC9200/9205/9254

     ref      Reference board

   STAC9220/9221

     ref      Reference board

     3stack   D945 3stack

     5stack   D945 5stack + SPDIF

     macmini   Intel Mac Mini

     macbook   Intel Mac Book

     macbook-pro   Intel Mac Book Pro

   STAC9202/9250/9251

     ref      Reference board, base config

     m2-2      Some Gateway MX series laptops

     m6      Some Gateway NX series laptops

   STAC9227/9228/9229/927x

     ref      Reference board

     3stack   D965 3stack

     5stack   D965 5stack + SPDIF

   STAC9872

     vaio      Setup for VAIO FE550G/SZ110

     vaio-ar Setup for VAIO AR

    If the default configuration doesn't work and one of the above

    matches with your device, report it together with the PCI

    subsystem ID (output of "lspci -nv") to ALSA BTS or alsa-devel

    ML (see the section "Links and Addresses").

    Note 2: If you get click noises on output, try the module option

       position_fix=1 or 2.  position_fix=1 will use the SD_LPIB

       register value without FIFO size correction as the current

       DMA pointer.  position_fix=2 will make the driver to use

       the position buffer instead of reading SD_LPIB register.

       (Usually SD_LPLIB register is more accurate than the

       position buffer.)

    NB: If you get many "azx_get_response timeout" messages at

    loading, it's likely a problem of interrupts (e.g. ACPI irq

    routing).  Try to boot with options like "pci=noacpi".  Also, you

    can try "single_cmd=1" module option.  This will switch the

    communication method between HDA controller and codecs to the

    single immediate commands instead of CORB/RIRB.  Basically, the

    single command mode is provided only for BIOS, and you won't get

    unsolicited events, too.  But, at least, this works independently

    from the irq.  Remember this is a last resort, and should be

    avoided as much as possible...

    

    The power-management is supported.
```

e cercare il codec che corrisponde alla tua scheda audio e una volta trovato dare questo comando che abilita il modulo per la tua scheda:

```
modprobe snd-hda-intel model=<opzione corrispondente>
```

A questo punto con alsamixer, alzi i volumi che sono tutti azzerati e provi a sentire un suono

Spesso il codec della scheda non va bene, prova tutti quelli della sezione corrispondente per trovare quello giusto.

Trovato il codec adatto, 

```
echo "options snd-hda-intel model=<modello corretto>" >> /etc/modules.d/alsa
```

e

```
modules-update
```

n.b.: valido per le schede INTEL Last edited by Tigerwalk on Tue Oct 02, 2007 7:35 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## lsegalla

Ringrazio tutti mi è stato tuto utile, cominciando dalla guida che ho seguito scrupolosamente.

Ora da console riesco ad ascoltare, però dal kde ancora no.

Avevo già installato vlc precedentemente, ma dopo la configurazione ho dovuto attivare la USE alsa (che forse non serviva ma per scrupolo l'ho fatto).

Attualmente quando lancio VLC non succede niente, nemmeno parte l'applicazione....

do boi tre em dep do ngu nam may hut sua cho me truoc va sau sinh chan vay cong so nu thoi trang cong so nu quan lot khe do boi nam ca tinh xe day loai khac chan vay cong so nu thoi trang cong so nu cho thue trang phuc bieu dien

Immagino di essere vicino alla soluzione....Last edited by lsegalla on Fri May 03, 2013 3:04 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Tigerwalk

 *lsegalla wrote:*   

> Ringrazio tutti mi è stato tuto utile, cominciando dalla guida che ho seguito scrupolosamente.
> 
> Ora da console riesco ad ascoltare, però dal kde ancora no.
> 
> Avevo già installato vlc precedentemente, ma dopo la configurazione ho dovuto attivare la USE alsa (che forse non serviva ma per scrupolo l'ho fatto).
> ...

 

nella compilazione di vlc, hai incluso le USE flag X e wxwindows? Eventualmente, ricompilalo con quelle USE!

----------

## pinopineta

Salve a tutti.

Ho installato gentoo qualche giorno fà sul portatile Dell Precision M4300.

Il kernel in origine era il .22 r5.

Ho messo ieri l'r8 e l'audio non mi và piu'...

Ne ho provate di tutti i colori.

Ho una HDA Intel con chip Conexant, e ho provato a seguire cosa scritto in questo thread, ma niente da fare.

alsaconf me la configura, ma mi dice che non riesce a caricare il modulo, e lo stesso all'avvio ( anche se il modulo effettivamente me lo carica).

dmesg dopo il caricamento del modulo, che avviene comunuqe.

```
ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1b.0[A] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1b.0 to 64

hda_intel: azx_get_response timeout, switching to polling mode...

hda_intel: azx_get_response timeout, switching to single_cmd mode...

hda-intel: no codecs initialized

ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:00:1b.0 disabled

```

alsamixer invece mi riporta, dopo aver caricato il modulo:

```
alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device

```

Non sò piu' che fare..

e non mi va di mettere gli alsa-driver dal portage in quanto prima coi driver presenti nel kernel funzionava.

----------

## CarloJekko

forse l'ultima spiaggia è compilare alsa-driver...

----------

## pinopineta

nah..

Sono tornato all'r5 e mi funziona l'audio con alsa nel kernel...

Dovevo assolutamente vedermi un film ieri sera.. I pirati di Silicon Valley.... non mi è piaciuto.. potevo lasciare tranquillamente l'r8 senza audio eheh  :Wink: 

Aspetterò il .23 =)

----------

## lsegalla

 *Tigerwalk wrote:*   

>  *lsegalla wrote:*   Ringrazio tutti mi è stato tuto utile, cominciando dalla guida che ho seguito scrupolosamente.
> 
> Ora da console riesco ad ascoltare, però dal kde ancora no.
> 
> Avevo già installato vlc precedentemente, ma dopo la configurazione ho dovuto attivare la USE alsa (che forse non serviva ma per scrupolo l'ho fatto).
> ...

 

quan chip bon bon do lot nu sieu mong bao chan cho be thoi trang cong so gia re vay lien cong so nu quan ao nu quan lot khe binh sua cho be vay cong so nu chan vay cong so nu album anh

Fatto, ora funziona

----------

